# Desolation Gray Canyon BUGS?



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds like she may be in for a rough time then. Deso's pretty infamous for its bugs. Esp the first 20 miles. Maybe you'll get lucky though


----------



## Bornwithatail (Mar 2, 2008)

*Mosquitos...*

The bugs weren't bad two weeks ago, but it has been colder than normal up there. Expect lots of mosquitos to hatch as temps climb next few weeks, and the higher runoff backwaters & mudflats become habitats. If the timing is wrong, this can be the absolute worst bug spot ever. Usually they are worst the top 25 or so miles, then taper. Bring mosqito suits (from army surplus store). For up to date info, call the shuttle service people (River Runners in Vernal), they are @ the launch & takeout almost daily right now.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

We put in on the 4th and took out last Friday. No bugs yet.


----------



## shattusi (Jul 4, 2007)

I have also been down the last week of may with flows @ 21,000 and there were hardly any bugs not even many mosquitos. we had more problems with poison ivy. make sure to bring something for it, just in case. it will be a great trip.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

Longtime Deso boater here.

Bugs are usually the worst after peak flow, as the water recedes from the reeds and bars. That's 1-2nd week of June. The worst I ever saw was a July 4th launch in '03, at Sand Wash. Very bad mosquitos. 

But even then, they lightened up as the water picked up past Jack Creek. No-see'ums pop up in occasional halos, but it's usually windy enough to keep them at a minimum. 

September is a great time to go - no bugs, cooler days, less crowds, nice color in the box elders and cottonwoods.


----------

